# Number Plates with legal marking



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all,

I ordered a set of plates for my private plate but not impressed with the quality and lack of markings.

I'm looking for plates which are exactly like the ones we get from Audi, quality wise but with the BS AU 145d markings.

Cheers,
Rhys


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

If you want them the same as Audi why not ask Audi dealer to make them up?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Take your Reg docs to Audi dealer, they'll make them up. Probably cost abit more.
Hoggy.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> If you want them the same as Audi why not ask Audi dealer to make them up?


I want my own slogan on there and no additional writing at the bottom etc..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

R33YSE said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > If you want them the same as Audi why not ask Audi dealer to make them up?
> ...


Hi, They won't be Road/MOT legal without the official markings.
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

R33YSE said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > If you want them the same as Audi why not ask Audi dealer to make them up?
> ...


If you want ones without makers postcode etc and your own slogan you'll have to get 'show plates' made up, plenty of internet places do these, but could be costly if plod decide to discuss...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> R33YSE said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...





R33YSE said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I ordered a set of plates for my private plate but not impressed with the quality and lack of markings.
> 
> ...


He wants legal plates, just not ones with shameless dealership advertising forced on you. 
You can have a bar on the bottom with any slogan you like in it.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Go to 'craigsplates' and select show plates and put any logo you like on them, even if its only a postcode.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Thought they had to at least have BS number & postcode of supplier?

Non offending slogan below std plate is okay as in pic? But still has to have BS and postcode?..


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks all, this is what I'm after. First photo is my previous plate which is now all messy, (not good enough for the TT) the second one is the new plate which came but looks horrible, flat and fake..

The first one is more clear as if the numbers on in the plate but the second is as if it's on the plate!

Hope someone can help.

DO WANT


DO NOT WANT


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I had a great 3D effect one on my Fireblade, and was legal. Flat letters but different shading, checked with bike shop, main Honda dealer and they fitted to all sports bikes at the time

Looks much better than flat letters


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

You considered pressed plates


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Hmmm seen the 3D looking gloss effect but not sure if I'm keen..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

To be legal the letters need to be the standard font but there is an option for 3D print effect. The plate is required to have the BS number in the corner otherwise it's not legal. The only writing at the bottom allowed is the dealer/supplier's name and post code - no phone numbers, website URL, slogans, graphics etc. - all not allowed. The only graphic you are allowed is a country flag at the end of the plate.

If you want a slogan or graphic it has to be outside the regulated plate area to be legal. So extended areas or number plate surrounds are fair game.

Many show plate suppliers will supply a standard legal plate with BS number, dealer name and postcode on request and that way you can obtain what looks like and is indistinguishable from, a road legal plate.

It's such a pain when you pull into a retail park and notice your number plate is damaged and a certain well known auto business wants to charge a fortune and insists on you bringing your documents first, forcing you to drive home with a broken plate, when clearly it's your car and you just want it fixed. A casualty of well intended legislation aimed at stopping false plates getting made - a real criminal would not find this a problem but a law abiding member of the public will :roll:


----------



## Mish (Apr 14, 2014)

John - I agree. I have been unable to get plates made a number of times because of forgetting documents etc - I understand why they need them but it is such a hassle. I started using on-line supplier to get new plates as they were cheaper too. Then I had some documents go missing (thankfully they later turned up safe!) and now I use somewhere that doesn't require any documentation to be sent off - http://www.showplatesfactory.com
Can't fault the price and the speed, and my plates have always been entirely legal. I did think that not sending documents off made this all slightly on the grey side of the law, but apparently if the numberplate producer is outside of mainland UK (like Jersey) then it is completely legal to do with a V5 and the plates are 100% road legal.
Never had a problem with mine anyway, and its preferable to being pulled over just after you've reversed into a parking barrier for not having a number plate on your car...... :?


----------

